# betta fry grow out tank



## mwc (May 26, 2011)

betta fry grow out tanks . what should be the tank size


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That depends on the number, age, size, G/D stage etc.... of fry...generally, starting with a full 10gal tank and moving up to 20gal, 40gal...etc......


----------



## mwc (May 26, 2011)

ok thank . could i just buy two ten gallon tank .and when they get older half them up


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What I do...as the fry grow-I remove/move the biggest to a different tank-usually a 10gal and as they grow I move them to bigger tanks etc....and so, yes, 2-10gal should work fine unless you got a lot of fry and then you may need bigger and more tanks.....


----------



## mwc (May 26, 2011)

ok thanks .i just get a 35 gallon tank


----------

